# Are Golden's Able to Hike/Run?



## Minnie's Mom (Jan 8, 2008)

My husband and I are avid hikers and runners. We spend many evenings and weekends hiking, camping and running. Our middle dog, Zoe a Shiba Inu mix, has gone on several hikes with us and can run up to 6 miles with us as long as the weather is cool enough. We would love to take our Golden, Minnie Pearl, with us. 

How are Golden's endurance levels? We want to take her on hiking and camping trips, but want to make sure this would be ok. We have some great friends who have a Golden named Jake. He's done several trips out to Colorado to go moutaineering with his family and has done great. Does anyone else hike/run with their Goldens?


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Goldens can cover lots of miles and lots of terrain. I take mine hiking in the woods, XC skiing and he has no trouble keeping the pace. 6 miles would be no problem for a reasonably fit dog. Just be sure to build to that level. 

Make sure you have him or you carry plenty of water for his hydration. 

Can't give you any advice on the running. I think you would just start slow and see how he does. Good luck.


----------



## Minnie's Mom (Jan 8, 2008)

We'll start her out slowly. She can do a easy walk right now, but she gets pretty tired. She's a chunky monkey, but we're working on her weight. Thank you for the info!


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

I can't remember from your other posts how old Minnie Pearl is, but you want to be careful if she's still young. I would caution against running (like going out for a run, not running to play fetch in the backyard) until she is at least 14 months old (I tend to use that as my magic number, but others here may know better than I do what the age is to begin doing this). You want to make sure her joints are good and developed, because goldens can have problems with their hips and elbows, but once she is a "big dog", she will do fine going for runs and hikes. Since you said her endurence is on the low side, I would stay away from such strenuous activities for the time being. Build up her tolerance for walks and playing in the back yard, increasing distance and time as she is able. As the weight comes off and she gets accustomed to more activity you can take longer walks, start getting her used to wearing a doggie backpack (if you plan to have her carry her own water), and then start increasing the difficulty of the terrain. When you start out running her, obviously start with a short distance (1/2 mile maybe) and work your way up depending on her stamina. Sounds like Miss Minnie has some great times ahead of her! 

Julie and Jersey


----------



## Minnie's Mom (Jan 8, 2008)

Thanks for the information Jersey's mom. Minnie is about 3 years old now so it sounds like she's ready to go. (And yes, we bought her a little back pack. We use it to pack her brush, toys and food in when we go to visit her grandparents. She's our spoiled little girl!)


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

She will absolutely LOVE hiking with you guys!! I agree with Oakley's Dad and Jersey's mom about building up slowly. I think as the weight comes off, she'll feel so much better you might have a more active dog on your hands than you originally thought!!


----------



## wisemanwest (Aug 23, 2010)

Jersey's Mom: I just happened upon this forum after a google search. I have a 8 month old Golden that we adopted when she was about 4 months old. I have been running her for the last two months, usually around 2 miles, but we have gone up to 4 miles.. I always have water with me, but now I am concerned that I may have been doing damage to her. The vet knew I was a runner and didn't mention anything about not running until she was older...
I am concerned that I may have caused her long term damage. 
full-disclosure, I am SLOW. And Daisey more than keeps up with me during the runs..


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

It is highly discouraged to run a dog under 2 years old on hard surfaces because their bones and joints are still growing. Stop now, and take it up again after she is two, by then you will know if there has been any damage. I hope there is not!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

mylissyk said:


> It is highly discouraged to run a dog under 2 years old on hard surfaces because their bones and joints are still growing. Stop now, and take it up again after she is two, by then you will know if there has been any damage. I hope there is not!


I agree with this... even though vets can be baffling on this subject. 

I limited daily walks to 1/2 a mile with my guy until he was 1 y/o. Then worked him up to 1 mile a day until he was 2. Then worked him up to three miles a day afterwards. 

When we had him in for his first year checkup/shots and the vet asked if I had been running him. Because he was filled out and looked great. <- I was aghast that she would ask such a thing after what we went through with our previous dog. :uhoh:

- Limit the running definitely.... but as far as how you walk every day. I imagine you can't do any damage continuing, especially as you've built up her muscles and stamina. Daily exercise will help in the long run, especially if you keep it up.


----------



## Dog And Eye Productions (May 3, 2017)

*Great Trail Dogs*

I have British Golden, and he is an excellent trail dog. He listens very well, stays within eyesight and can out endurance me any day of the week. He is great with all types of terrain, and I often call him my canyoneering dog. From long stretches to scrambling, he is great. He is also a great problem solver when it comes to the trail, and finds many alternate routes. Some types of larger breed Golden Retrievers are very well known for their endurance and whits in the outdoors. That's one of the reasons we got our Golden, Charlie.


----------

